# [/usr/lib64] fichier .la manquant [resolu]

## Tanki

Bonjour à tous,

après avoir parcouru le net 2 fois (au moins) pour trouver une réponse à mon problème  :Smile: 

après avoir fait un fix_libtool_files.sh sans trop en comprendre le fonctionnement   :Question: 

je finis par me tourner vers vous pour trouver une solution à un petit problème épineux qui m'empêche de terminer correctement certaines compilations.

je m'explique

j'ai constaté qu'a l'emerge de paquets comme gtk+-3.0.7 j'avais un beau fail car le fichier libXfixes.la était manquant

en me renseignant un peu partout j'ai fini par piger que les fichiers "la" etaient en quelque sorte la carte d'identité des fichiers .so placés dans le même dossier 

donc après avoir re-emergé libXfixes et tenté un fix_libtool_files.sh (pas sur que ce dernier aie fonctionné comme il faut) je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau car le problème est toujours présent

c'est pourquoi je me tourne vers vous. Si vous avez besoin d'info supplémentaires demandez moi, je suis régulièrement le forum

merci de votre aide   :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

sans conviction (car peu de détail sur ton erreur):

lafilefixer -- justfixit

(dev-util/lafilefixer)

----------

## Tanki

merci

mais en fait c'est gcc (ou un autre) qui se plaint de ne pas trouver le fameux libXfixes.la lors de la compilation

et moi je cherche juste à générer ce fichu libXfixes.la pour que mon compilo puisse faire son boulot  :Smile: 

merci de vos suggestions

----------

## gglaboussole

ben justement... ça sert à ça lafilefixer... à retrouver les .la "disparus"... tu risques rien à essayer

----------

## Tanki

j'avais bien compris que le lafilefixer servait à ça  :Wink: 

je l'ai même utilisé, mais malheureusement cela n'a pas beaucoup changé les choses

dans mon imaginaire libtool reglait ce soucis à la fin de la compilation du paquet d'une lib

apparemment pas ici, une erreur dans l'ebuild ?

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu essayé revdep-rebuild ?

Il se pourrait que ce .la a été intentionnellement retiré, et qu'un message "elog" (as-tu regardé tous les messages à l'issue des derniers emerge ?) mentionne qu'il faut le faire.

----------

## Tanki

oui j'ai tenté le revdep-rebuild (je l'ai même relancé par acquis de conscience) mais il me sort un laconique :

```
* Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

du coup je n'ai pas vu d'elog particulier (et j'en lis la plupart) concernant l'éventuel retrait d'un .la correspondant à un libXfixes

pour info la version que j'ai d'installée est la 5.0

et vous, en avez vous un de libXfixes.la dans votre /usr/lib*/  :Question: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, je n'en ai pas. En suivant la mailing list des développeurs, le but est l'éradication des .la car ils posent problème. Recompile libXfixes pour voir...

----------

## Tanki

huhu  :Very Happy: 

je l'ai déjà recompilé

je vais tenter de re-sync portage et de retester

si ça se trouve c'est ptet les ebuilds qui sont moisies ^^

----------

## Tanki

bon ben voila

j'ai resync portage et mis à jour world

et tout est impeccable, trop d'ebuilds en ~arch ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biloute

J ai aussi le même problème avec un message du type

```
unhandled argument `/usr/lib64/libXfixes.la'
```

Pourtant je viens de faire un emerge --sync

Ce problème bloque uniquement la compilation de xfwm4-4.8.1 en attendant je masque ce paquet.

----------

